# ??? Pain med for goats



## cherioneal

What type of Meds can I give a goat who may be in pain after giving birth? Tylenol? Aspirin? Ibuprofen?...and how much in milligrams? Thank you


----------



## kristinatucker

If she is still bleeding no aspirin as thats a blood thinner. I believe you can give benamine but thats by a prescription if you can get it from your vet.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

You can use ibuprofen, should not use tylanol on ruminants. The dosage I do not know.


----------



## Stacykins

If you can, get a bottle of banamine from a veterinarian. It is an NSAID (like ibuprofen) used for livestock such as goats, sheep, and cattle. It is an Rx medication, but most veterinarians will let you have the scrip or sell it to you directly. It can be used for any issues where there might be pain, such as disbudding and castrating, or if a goat has an injury, inflammation, or fever.


----------



## cherioneal

Ok thank you. I crushed up ibuprofen & made some warm molasses tea for her. Thank you!!


----------



## nancy d

Does generally dont need any type of pain meds after delivery. Maybe a little Prep H on her behind.
Unless she is grinding her teeth I wouldnt give her anything. If that's the case you will need to find the cause of pain.


----------



## cherioneal

She really doesn't seem to be in any pain. Her Bottom appears relatively clean with minimal drainage. Thank you


----------



## JaLyn

I am very leary of giving pain meds to animals due to the fact that it gives them false confidence that they can do things their bodies aren't ready to do. Trust me I've delivered all my kids natural and with my first it was a gruesome delivery so bad they had to reconstruct me and i never had pain meds..she will be fine..i promise you..


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree, no pain meds, unless you went in and had a hard time getting the kids out. I agree, Prep h


----------

